# for guys trying to become "smarter" or at least more educated and informed by reading



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

goodreads_library_export.csv - MEGAFILE


File goodreads_library_export.csv hosted on MEGAFILE




megafile.cc





you are welcome


----------



## Deleted member 20397 (Jul 4, 2022)

Top G


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

idk how to upload an excel or a 7z file, someone suggest the best site


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 4, 2022)

whats that


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> whats that


 
just a list of books worth reading


----------



## Manchild (Jul 4, 2022)

Not downloading this albanian trojan hack


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Not downloading this albanian trojan hack



legit, the site seems fishy. all the services i used for uploading files before seem to be gone

i'll find a workaround, wait


----------



## .... (Jul 4, 2022)

Fam, just give the list of books. Nobody is dumb enough to download any dodgy shit


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

.... said:


> Fam, just give the list of books. Nobody is dumb enough to download any dodgy shit



i exported it from goodreads, so it's in excel


----------



## brucel (Jul 4, 2022)

is it just suggestions or books with them?


----------



## brucel (Jul 4, 2022)

nvm its only 360 kb


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

brucel said:


> is it just suggestions or books with them?



just a list of books, but i m too drunk to upload it properly


----------



## brucel (Jul 4, 2022)

View attachment 1764901
fuck i downloaded it before checking it, if you dox me i will rape you


----------



## .... (Jul 4, 2022)

brucel said:


> View attachment 1764890
> View attachment 1764901
> fuck i downloaded it before checking it, if you dox me i will rape you


Are there any books worth reading in the list given though?

Next time, download on a virtual machine instead. Also, install Malwarebytes

Edit-Reset your PC. Hard wipe all files


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

just never tried to upload excel files, and zipped ones are a hassle too

this should do


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

.... said:


> Are there any books worth reading in the list given though?
> 
> Next time, download on a virtual machine instead. Also, install Malwarebytes
> 
> Edit-Reset your PC. Hard wipe all files



and leave your home immediately


----------



## .... (Jul 4, 2022)

comfortably dumb said:


> View attachment 1764937
> View attachment 1764922
> View attachment 1764923
> View attachment 1764924
> ...


wow lots of books. I usually listen to audio books in my gym sessions. will probably take me couple years to finish all of this


----------



## Harold O'brien (Jul 4, 2022)

what a mogger.

what one book would you recommend above all else. I will make an active effort to read it at some point in my life


----------



## heightface (Jul 4, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> what a mogger.
> 
> what one book would you recommend above all else. I will make an active effort to read it at some point in my life


No you won’t


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> what a mogger.
> 
> what one book would you recommend above all else. I will make an active effort to read it at some point in my life



the bible


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 4, 2022)

books are for nerd pussies, Google mogs 99.99% of the time


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 4, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> books are for nerd pussies, Google mogs 99.99% of the time


Google is only high level bs that everyone knows. Books mog for learning anything of value. The Bible is a book.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> books are for nerd pussies, Google mogs 99.99% of the time


I dick mog


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Google is only high level bs that everyone knows. Books mog for learning anything of value. The Bible is a book.


Cringe


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Cringe


Reading business books + the bible made me a millionaire.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Reading business books + the bible made me a millionaire.


Reading your replies made me believe in fairy tales


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Reading your replies made me believe in fairy tales


Sure. It's why you will never succeed or turn your life to Jesus Christ. I am only trying to help others.


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

what's with this? (I uploaded 15 pics in total)


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 4, 2022)

brucel said:


> is it just suggestions or books with them?



pretty sure you can find almost all of them on tpb or lib-gen


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 7, 2022)

File on MEGA







mega.nz





this should work, downloaded it myself and checked for viruses, it's clear

mods should delete the op


----------



## zharupodrugu (Jul 7, 2022)

Any good book on human nutrition or endocrinology?


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 7, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> Any good book on human nutrition or endocrinology?



not really. but just type that keyword on goodreads and you'll get great recommendations


----------

